# man arrested for making halloween prop



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Unbelievable is all I have to say. I would of never pled guilty!

http://cantonrep.com/index.php?Category=9&ID=436552&r=16&subCategoryID=


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Goes to show that you shouldn't be constructing props in the street!

The story shows how political correctness can be carried to extremes, assuming the guy really was building a halloween prop at the time.


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

*Arrested?*

Great neighbors! I'd think about moving...after I egged their houses.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

tip: char the wood before you build it into a giant cross.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I think doing it in the street wasnt to smart even if it wasnt a cross.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

real fire is not cool, regardless of politics...even if it was done in the most safest manner, it could become a dangerous example to others that would not be so careful


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> tip: char the wood before you build it into a giant cross.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Have to agree,alot of people are'nt the sharpest tools in the shed.People think they can do whatever they want. Common human sense tells you that you cant build a burning cross in your street and have no one complain.And they say animals are dumb.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The link is no longer valid but I think I get the jist of the article. It sounds like it was a pretty stupid thing to do, politics or not.


----------

